# titan healthcare pharma



## jeronymus (Dec 6, 2011)

Did You have any feedback about this labs? Thanks


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

i saw a test E package from them but nothing to say.The guy told me it`s made in India.dont know anything else.so if u plan to use it put some info here.cheeers


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

Not sure but I can see this causing some PIP

Potency: 500mg/1,5ml

Each 1,5 ml contains:

Boldenone Undecylenate

Boldenone Acetate

Boldenone Cypionate

Nandrolone Decanoate

Nandrolone Phenilpropionate

Testosterone Decanoate

Testosterone Phenilpropionate

Testosterone Propionate

Testosterone Cypionate

Testosterone Enanthate

Trembolone Enanthate

Trembolone Acetate

Trembolone Hexahydrobenzilcarbonate


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Not sure but I can see this causing some PIP
> 
> Potency: 500mg/1,5ml
> 
> ...


WTF? 1.5ml (500mg) contains all those compounds and esters?


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

MonstaMuscle said:


> WTF? 1.5ml (500mg) contains all those compounds and esters?


Apparently so ha ha


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

shadow4509 said:


> Apparently so ha ha


Were did you see that?

Utter stupidity to be honest...


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

MonstaMuscle said:


> Were did you see that?
> 
> Utter stupidity to be honest...


i have looked on its site and its true ..you'll never guess what its called


----------



## Machette (Oct 29, 2011)

LER said:


> i have looked on its site and its true ..you'll never guess what its called


Ive just seen there site! What a load of bollox! Bulk, Cuts - Were the fcuk is this from.

13 Different esters over 4 compounds in 1 injectable product! WTF lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

i read some were its made by alpha pharma. cant remember were read it tho .


----------



## daHULK (Jun 20, 2012)

efedrino, can u tell me more about titan healthcare? it is true that it`s made in romania?


----------



## jeronymus (Dec 6, 2011)

tri para used by some people with good results same think with bulk They works good.


----------



## JustConsulting (Jul 10, 2012)

who says it`s made in ...Romania?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

l'd defo try it


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

Manofsteal said:


> Its quality and not from Romania


 Not allowed to post links mate to steroid selling sites


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Bulk 13 testosterone mix is an injectable anabolic

Potency: 500mg/1,5ml

Carton Size: 5x1,

5ml amps Each 1,5 ml contains:

Boldenone Undecylenate 30mg

Boldenone Acetate 30mg

Boldenone Cypionate 30mg

Nandrolone Decanoate 50mg

Nandrolone Phenilpropionate 30mg

Testosterone Decanoate 50mg

Testosterone Phenilpropionate 50mg

Testosterone Propionate 50mg

Testosterone Cypionate 60mg

Testosterone Enanthate 60mg

Trembolone Enanthate 20mg

Trembolone Acetate 20mg

Trembolone Hexahydrobenzilcarbonate 20mg

Sounds fooking epic, I want some!

Any brewers out there know if this mix is even possible?


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

Its 1,5ml so yes. count down to 1ml.

500mg = 1,5ml

333mg = 1ml

looks possible.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

DagoDuck said:


> Its 1,5ml so yes. count down to 1ml.
> 
> 500mg = 1,5ml
> 
> ...


Ibwas thinking more of the actual measurements and making sure they had the correct amount of mg per ml


----------



## DagoDuck (May 9, 2013)

why not? obviously they are not producing in small amounts. in 100ml you need 33,33 grams of powder. easy to measure out with a micro scales.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

has there been any more updates on this stuff. I have been offered there Test 250 cyp????


----------

